# NEW SKIN!!



## Mugen (Jul 22, 2009)

Well i've finnally crawled out of my little hole and decided its time to spice up these forums a bit. Over the next few weeks there will be a couple new skins added and the first one is right here: 

Link removed


Take care and enjoy! Til next time.


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn this is probably gonna be a cool new look 
props for that and thanks for the share


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Lust (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait for it


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

I jizzed.


----------



## Farih (Jul 22, 2009)

Kakashi?  This is one amazing skin.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

NEW SKIN! NEW SKIN! MUGEN I'M GONNA REP YOU!!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## Munken (Jul 22, 2009)

do want


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally a _really_ dark skin.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 22, 2009)

good stuff bro


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

You must rep this great man.


----------



## Tim (Jul 22, 2009)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2009)

hell yeah mugen xD!


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the colours, good stuff. I can't wait.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome mate look foward to seeing it all done


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG OMG KAKASHI SKIN FTW


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2009)

I can finally get rid of Sasuke


----------



## Mugen (Jul 22, 2009)

ITS UP Happy This thread is now all about orgies


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2009)

why did you have to name it like you?? 

edit: I c wat u did thr


----------



## Para (Jul 22, 2009)

Well this is interesting...


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2009)

..a mix of brown, green and gray would be much better. Something fresh. 

I don't like the banner either.


----------



## Felt (Jul 22, 2009)

It's too squished >:

my avatar looks amazing on it though


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks a bit messy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2009)

Daddy likes.

Daddy likes alot

Too pressed together though. But I like the theme as a whole


----------



## GsG (Jul 22, 2009)

Now that's narrow. Lol at horizontal scroll bar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool. Can it be Green Gai/Lee skin tiem nao?


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 22, 2009)

OH NO!

It exposes the flaws in my transparencies!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2009)

^ I SEE A PIXEL YOU MISSED! RIGHT BY HIS LEFT LEG!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

lol@transparencies

People thought they would get away with their laziness. :ho


----------



## Felt (Jul 22, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> OH NO!
> 
> It exposes the flaws in my transparencies!



It helps you improve. :3


----------



## Felix (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes the skin is a bit messy
However
It brings some spice back up


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

Needs to be wider, and maybe some of the buttons should be darker in my opinion.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2009)

he is still working on it guys 


i still think that for kakashi dark blue and gray would look better though


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2009)

It makes my ava look sexy. I should keep my ava for more than one day....nahh.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 22, 2009)

It's a nice contrast to the other skins, thanks Mugen. The first fix that would be good to see is to have the actual Forum body a bit wider. Right now I'm on a widescreen monitor and it's about a third of the screen's width.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Right now I'm on a widescreen monitor and it's about a third of the screen's width.


Same here, it's so fucking small


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> It's a nice contrast to the other skins, thanks Mugen. The first fix that would be good to see is to have the actual Forum body a bit wider. Right now I'm on a widescreen monitor and it's about a third of the screen's width.


Its like that for all the skins though >_>


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 22, 2009)

To fix that width problem, make the forums width to the same size as banner's width. for example, put "840" instead of "90%"

It seems too squished to some people, so i suggest you to fix that.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2009)

why not fix Akatsuki 1st =/


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 22, 2009)

Is the width issue because of the computer, or the actual skin?

I really enjoy the colors and buttons, but it's using only half of my screen.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 22, 2009)

The width is the same as all the others for me.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jul 22, 2009)

It's currently fucked up for me, but I had the no-skin option on from the akatsuki fuckup. Is that why?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, that is why. 

Unless, of course, you mean that the width is fucked, because that is normal for now.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the colors and theme.  Just need to fix the width


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2009)

No guys, the colours suck, say it!


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 22, 2009)

nice skin, the light blue is kinda distracting so i think im gonna stick with the sasuke 1 atm (blends more) but im really looking forward to ur next one ^___^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Grait, but needs work


----------



## vervex (Jul 22, 2009)

Not a big fan of the match of bright blue with black but oh well... If some like it :| I'm certainly not gonna use it.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2009)

Mugen said:


> Well i've finnally crawled out of my little hole and decided its time to spice up these forums a bit. Over the next few weeks there will be a couple new skins added and the first one is right here:
> 
> The ANTI Naru/Hina
> 
> ...



A couple new skins?

Who's making them?

I really want a dark yellow Deidara skin but I doubt that there will ever be one. 

Anyway....I don't like Kakashi but I'm trying out the new skin right now to see some different colours on NF for once.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice ... all we need are some new skins


----------



## Kairi (Jul 22, 2009)

This is very good Mugen.
I just dislike the small width here. I'd like it if it was bigger like all the other skins, though I do see this is only a beta. Good luck with it.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2009)

^ what they said

Best skin thus far though. It actually fits the character. I'm still shitty about the akatsuki skin having like 65% pink. Akatsuki skin should be a jiraiya skin. ....

and we need a One Piece skin also


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

vervex said:


> Not a big fan of the match of bright blue with black but oh well... If some like it :| I'm certainly not gonna use it.


I agree.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

besides that which doesn't work for me.....we should get a bleach and one piece skin since many of the people here seem to enjoy those two manga 

i'm sticking to the sasuke skin though...the only one that is easy on my eyes....

but i like it, though the bright blue with black is interesting...


----------



## JJ (Jul 22, 2009)

No Bleach or One Piece. This is the *Naruto Forums*.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 22, 2009)

I tried it and got lost. I love it but I won't use it


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jul 22, 2009)

Kakashi! <3


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2009)

hurm
i would love to see more of your work like you did with the original skin and the one you did for the manga cult home page, on your DA
those are awesome
this, isnt as great

please do put a textured background like you did with the naruto skin, its so much better than just a plain color


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 22, 2009)

*Skin looks cool mate and just time for Kakashi Gaiden *


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2009)

Colors are pretty cool.


----------



## Chayanne (Jul 22, 2009)

I really like it, seems squished but the colors are nice ^_^ <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> No Bleach or One Piece. This is the *Naruto Forums*.



What about a TTGL skin?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 22, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> What about a TTGL skin?



Perhaps a Bastard!!, JJBA or FotNS/FotBS skin?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally a dark skin but i wish it was someone other then a Naruto character.    

It looks really good though although i think where its blue maybe a reddish color would go better. Also looking at it makes me want to stretch it out


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

JJBA skin? Maybe I should maek one


----------



## The Imp (Jul 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> JJBA skin? Maybe I should maek one



If they aren't gonna make a Bleach or OP one why would they make a JJBA one?


----------



## Elle (Jul 22, 2009)

I very much like the Kakashi banner and the blues are very attractive against the black.  The buttons on the posts look a little 'unfinished' though or not quite 'slick' enough for the rest of the cool look.

It's also interesting to see the imperfections in a lot of sigs and transparent emoticons against the black background .


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

Elle said:


> I very much like the Kakashi banner and the blues are very attractive against the black.  The buttons on the posts look a little 'unfinished' though or not quite 'slick' enough for the rest of the cool look.
> 
> It's also interesting to see the imperfections in a lot of sigs and transparent emoticons against the black background .



Thats why i always double check my transparency's


----------



## Mugen (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats some great constructive criticism, im going to take in alot of your opinions while completing this skin. I've been out of the designing scene for awhile now so im just happy atleast some people like it and hopefully my next ones will improve on this. Thank you and keep the ideas coming.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 22, 2009)

this is awesome  thanks alot!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> If they aren't gonna make a Bleach or OP one why would they make a JJBA one?


 
Never said that they would 



Mugen said:


> Thats some great constructive criticism, im going to take in alot of your opinions while completing this skin. I've been out of the designing scene for awhile now so im just happy atleast some people like it and hopefully my next ones will improve on this. Thank you and keep the ideas coming.


 
Here's a thought. How about a Killer Bee skin? Just a lil suggestion for the future, or in the now :3


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 22, 2009)

I like it!!!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the widened version.

It's a lot wider than any of the other skins, which is good for my widescreen.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 22, 2009)

I love the banner, but the other colors are meh. Still using it though, even if beta.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2009)

Im using it cause its dark.. i have been wanting a dark skin. Yes it looks better wide.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 22, 2009)

FINALLY!!!  dark skin! yayyyy


----------



## Kairi (Jul 22, 2009)

Mugen said:


> Thats some great constructive criticism, im going to take in alot of your opinions while completing this skin. I've been out of the designing scene for awhile now so im just happy atleast some people like it and hopefully my next ones will improve on this. Thank you and keep the ideas coming.



I really like it. Spicing it up with a texture is a good idea, but my main concern is that its centered and small. For people like me (who wears glasses), or just me, its hard for us to focus on the words because its small, and we're already straining our eyes looking at the computer. I love the dark color though, I say keep that.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2009)

Would it be asking to much to have an alternate kakashi skin where there is

= SHIT 

in the space right of him?


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good, Ill never use it though, or any other skin for that matter.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 23, 2009)

Now the skin looks great... love the length of it and the banner fitting the length looks awesome.. very nice work.


----------



## Old Spice (Jul 23, 2009)

I tried the skin for a few minutes. Is it just me or is the blue type on the black background pretty much impossible to read?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 23, 2009)

What blue type lol?


----------



## Old Spice (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll print screen what im talking about; I'll have it up in a few minutes.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy shit, dude.


----------



## Altron (Jul 23, 2009)

ZOMG, we finally get new skins


----------



## Old Spice (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's what I mean:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 23, 2009)

Its pretty nice but Ill still stick with Akatsuki. That one is awesome.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2009)

^It'd be more awesome if I didn't have to use firefox imageblocks.


----------



## Otori (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty cool, but I'm not diggin this neon blue stuff. 
Banner is tight and so is the dark background however


----------



## Taco (Jul 23, 2009)

Colors don't go together well, imho. Nice to see a new skin, though.


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

The length still isn't too good on my computer...but its nice


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooooh! I am loving this new skin! It's different and more exciting than the others, which kinda get bland after a while. And the colors are very "electrifying."


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 23, 2009)

This is actually better than the Akatsuki skin.

Goodbye Akatsuki skin.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 23, 2009)

i like the new skin


----------



## Brian (Jul 23, 2009)

i like this one, looks like a brand new forum lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 23, 2009)

~Brian~ said:


> i like this one, looks like a brand new forum lol



Thats what i was thinking it feels like im on a different forum lol.. im loving the new skin though.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 23, 2009)

Old Spice said:


> Here's what I mean:



I see you have the "no skin" option on, this is the reason why the links are in dark blue.



Also, wow, this skin really shows off the flaws in the smileys. rofl


Anyways, I guess it doesn't matter since I'll still be using the orange skin.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2009)

You know, fully expanded, this doesn't look half bad.

Great job Mugen.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't mind me, just mindfucking the peeps using the new skin. lol


----------



## Soldier (Jul 23, 2009)

/spaz

I like it. It's darker, unlike the others, and it doesn't hurt my eye to look at it at ass-crack in the morning.
And it's not composed of shit characters. :]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2009)

Next should be a skin of team Taka or of Kirigakure..
You know with Zabuza, Kisame, Suigetsu, Kimimaru, Haku, the mizukage etc..
That would be epic!


----------



## Sen (Jul 23, 2009)

An admin with skin-editing powers, yay~ !

The new skin is a bit too dark for me (since you can see the outlines of the emoticons and I don't really like that myself), but I love the Akatsuki Skin 

But this is so awesome, I can't wait to see what other skins will be made


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome. 
Just the Smilies and Sigs look a bit crappy on dark background.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilered for spazzage_ 



*MOTHERFUCKIN KAKASHI SKIN MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!*


*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*




Most win thing to happen to the Forum this year.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 23, 2009)

I love me some darkness.

Any chance you can darken the quick reply box as well?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome, finally an dark skin.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 23, 2009)

wow looks awesome, nice stuff
cant wait for others


----------



## Griever (Jul 23, 2009)

I love this new shin.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I jizzed.



You always jizz. Anyway - good skin, using it currently.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 23, 2009)

Love it. pek


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, the skin looks awesome. The picture of Kakashi looks badass and the dark background is very cool.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2009)

Ewww it's dark.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 23, 2009)

meh I dont like it

transparent sets look awful with it


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2009)

Who made it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

An Itachi, Sannin, Deidara, Nagato, Kages or Killer Bee skin would be good.

EDIT: At above post, Mugen did it.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 23, 2009)

how about bleach skin?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still using the Hitsugaya skin.


----------



## vered (Jul 23, 2009)

its awesome.can you do a rinnegan/Nagato/rikudou skin??


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2009)

Why would we want to dedicate a skin to failure?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

Because hes Jesus.


----------



## vered (Jul 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Why would we want to dedicate a skin to failure?


 
lol i think most of the members in the forum will want the skin i just mentioned.and i'll be happy to creat a specific poll about it as well
anyway i sent him my request already .i hope he'll take it into consideration.


----------



## Major (Jul 23, 2009)

I can finally get rid of my Sasuke skin 

Nice job Mugen. <333


----------



## metronomy (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah. This is awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Cax (Jul 23, 2009)

The skin is a piece of shit.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 23, 2009)

Cax said:


> The skin is a piece of shit.



the skin is prety awesome, dont be a wasteman


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 23, 2009)

Major said:


> I can finally get rid of my Sasuke skin
> 
> Nice job Mugen. <333



I'm using now Naruto skin, but i would like to use the akatsuki one...but with all those tinypics errors...


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2009)

well it's not bad, but i'm not crazy about it... but the banner is awesome though... waiting for the next ones...


----------



## Cax (Jul 23, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> the skin is prety awesome, dont be a wasteman



I don't like it mate. It looks crap as hell - to me.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 23, 2009)

Its hard on the eyes, because it is so dark...Its just a beta though?

Sasuke skin is still the best imo


----------



## Rampage (Jul 23, 2009)

Cax said:


> I don't like it mate. It looks crap as hell - to me.



fair enough, ur opinion

i think it looks pretty awesome


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

awwsome


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn right it is.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)

I like it now


----------



## Munak (Jul 23, 2009)

Black and blue (no pun intended) seems a nice color to my eyes. 

Though is the font different from the other skins?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice!

Can't wait for the Jiraiya one >.>


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 23, 2009)

I like it     Emoticons and rep bars don't look to good against the background. But i'm sticking with it for a bit.


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2009)

The kakashi skin trumps all  even Akatsuki


----------



## Diamond (Jul 23, 2009)

The Kakashi 1 is quite nice, allthough it's to dark for my taste.
Good job though.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2009)

A lot of the forum icons (things like rep, new posts and such) need to be retocuhed so that they don't clash so noticeably with the darker background.


----------



## sledgehammer (Jul 23, 2009)

i like the skins but I want some of the sand siblings skinl


----------



## Major (Jul 23, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> I'm using now Naruto skin, but i would like to use the akatsuki one...but with all those tinypics errors...


 Akatsuki is my fav too and I'm tired of the Naruto one soo


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

My only problem is the banner, not really a fan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2009)

If the darkness is a problem for people, just switch to the "No Skin" usergroup.

Fixes everything.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2009)

the cyan is just blinding and clashes with pretty much every color in this skin. wrong color choice.

i'd use it if there wasn't such a blinding color in the skin for borders and such.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 23, 2009)

The colors look fine to me.  Don't see anything wrong, except that it's bit too wide.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol this looks like a gaming forum now :ho 

I'm happy about this one, it'll be much easier on my eyes at night. But I wish you could have gotten another picture for the banner..


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

it gots fixed 

i'm using it now


----------



## Anjo (Jul 23, 2009)

_Eh, It's o.kk... I guess._


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 23, 2009)

Woah!
I love this skin.
Awesome job Mugen!


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks,ita a great job!!


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 23, 2009)

Kakashi skin is offcially the greatest skin in the history of this forum


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2009)

^ This, while Failkura should have never been made


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 23, 2009)

LOVE the skin ur in


----------



## t3hVeG (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good, except that banner, ditch it.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a suggestion 
for the forum links can you use pakkun's face like in the akatsuki skin using the clouds, and the labels be white or yellow they are a lil difficult to see


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah the kakashi skin is my favorite so far.  Thank you for creating it.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 23, 2009)

an ok skin...but not a big fan of the light blue buttons plus like many have said, the rep bars and smileys stick out like a sore thumb....
I'll stick to Akatsuki skin for now but hopefully the other skins you're working on will accommodate my tastes better...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you. *gets* BTW love Samurai Champloo .


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jul 23, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> how about bleach skin?



Lol its a naruto forum, they prolly wanna keep that as the main theme permanently because its a Naruto Site first, all other animes second.

Skin looks nice but, I think that turqoise looking blue (Or shade of skye blue) color is just a bit to bright on that black bg. The banner could be better as well.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 23, 2009)

it has potential but still needs some work.
the banner is kinda dull and the smileys and rep get kinda fucked up with the dark background and the light blue colors clash with the rest of the skin.
also it's really wide for me. this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Semplice (Jul 23, 2009)

The Akatsuki skin has glitches....(the images)


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 23, 2009)

Kinda cool.^___^


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2009)

I want a Lucky Star skin just for the fucking lulz.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 23, 2009)

Sakuro Yuki said:


> The Akatsuki skin has glitches....(the images)



that's why I use Firefox where Adblocking is possible...
Try THIS and the akatsuki skin should work flawlessly...


----------



## Saphri (Jul 23, 2009)

I like it. The colours are awesome, but I'm still not sure about the banner. Looks a little hazy to me.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 23, 2009)

The new skin is good, but as others have mentioned, it can be a bit hard on the eyes. Maybe if the black was a slightly lighter shade of black or... if it was replaced with a shade of deep dark blue, it would be less straining. I've been using the default Orange for a while now, so this skin is quite a contrast to it. Also, many of the default forum icons don't show up very well against this background, i.e.- the icons indicating topics that you've posted in.


----------



## ShadowAkatsuki (Jul 23, 2009)

BEST SKIN EVER!!! Thank You, Thank You. I was annoyed with the Sasuke skin, tired of the Naruto skin, put off by the Sakura skin, and badly missing the Akatsuki skin. This just made my day. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

New Skin?  Wtf have I been missing?!


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2009)

Admittedly the banner doesn't thrill me, but it's a pretty sleek skin otherwise.  Nice work!!


----------



## Kage (Jul 23, 2009)

i really like it. though it puts a horrible strain on my eyes and _really_ brings out sloppy sig transparencies.


----------



## Elle (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm lovin the new width - finally a skin for widescreen monitors.  There's so much wasted space on each side of all the other skins.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Relax guys, it's BETA.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Relax guys, it's B8A.


fix'd**


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2009)

Aw, now that its more spread out, I must admit I loves it. LOL @ the may it's making certain sets and transparencies look


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Jul 23, 2009)

Great skin, though, yes, my siggy.. the transparency border thingy. T_T the.. border thing at the top and the bottom aha.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol, and the goddamn smileys


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 23, 2009)

who designs the skins and banners?  I might be blind but i didn't see anything in the graphics area, if you want any extra banners for a rotating set or buttons or anything let me know =[]


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jul 23, 2009)

Charizard said:


> it has potential but still needs some work.
> the banner is kinda dull and the smileys and rep get kinda fucked up with the dark background and the light blue colors clash with the rest of the skin.
> also it's really wide for me. this happen to anyone else?



Yea the wideness thing happened to me too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2009)

Skin is widescreen.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

You need to get rid of the light blue and replace it with silver.


----------



## Felt (Jul 24, 2009)

I love it now.

*uses*


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 24, 2009)

how about fixing akatsuki one?
just an idea. the colors clash a bit in this one


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

There's also the issue with tinypics. Every time a single post is displayed on the browser, the upper and lower frame are full of tinypic. It also happens briefly when the main forum page is being loaded.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 24, 2009)

Praised be lord Kakashi!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the skin, but the colors make it hard to follow the *front page* forums. Contrasting colors make it hard to read.

Once in a designated forum, everything looks nice and looks nice on 1920x1200.


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 24, 2009)

It's cool that it's a dark skin .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2009)

I still use default. I absolutely hate the light blue elements of Kakashi skin, it doesn't match the dark grey at all.

//HbS


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it man, it is so cool looking.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 24, 2009)

My new skin ^_^
Looks really cool.
At least till they fix the Akatsuki one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 24, 2009)

The banner is awful.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the color scheme but like others have said the banner needs some work.  It lacks that umph that the others have


----------



## Peter (Jul 24, 2009)

Fucking awesome skin


----------



## Baka Neko (Jul 24, 2009)

I love it! pek


----------



## Migooki (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish the Orange skin was widescreen as well.


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2009)

me too sophie ' -'


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2009)

Uh, it's cool.

So there's going to be a lot more skins you say? Awesome.

Akatsuki skin should be back up soon as well. As soon as Heero or Reznor can find the zip with all the pictures.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Dave said:


> me too sophie ' -'



Let's go expand something else together, yeah?


----------



## Soul (Jul 25, 2009)

This new skin looks good


----------



## Booyal (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, i just tried it out, i like the new skin alot, also darker is easier on the eyes xD


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

The banner still sucks. I wish I could make a better one and spam the admin's inbox with it.

How about a KakashiBETA skin new banner contest? >_>


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2009)

sophie would win


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 25, 2009)

The new skin is awful shit, however I do appreciate the fact at least we have a new skin


----------



## Ender (Jul 25, 2009)

i like the new skin  but can someone fix the akatsuki one?


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the Kakashi element, but I'm definitely not buying the crappy lightning effects. I'm sure there's something else that can be done there instead of that entry-level work.


----------



## Kek (Jul 25, 2009)

Needs improvement.


----------



## Darkrai (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks good so far, but not really sure about the head banner.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

The head banner is the thing that owns most.
Black background sucks though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 25, 2009)

Overall for the new skin.... 1/100
it sucks big time


----------



## EldrFire (Jul 25, 2009)

The dark background is too blinding.  It's too bad, because I'm happy there's a Kakashi one, but this one is very meh.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great, the blues just turn me off a bit


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great but still want a Kyuubi skin. >.<


----------



## Tentenfan (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the teal vibe! Teal is my fave color!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> sophie would win





Deputy Myself said:


> she would indeed
> 
> she's that awesome



o u guise.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 27, 2009)

hell yes!  the new kakashi skin is awesome! it looks fantastic and it doesn't hurt my eyes either. this ones a keeper for sure!


----------



## Raph95 (Jul 27, 2009)

The skin itself is good, though not for my taste  I still prefer the Akatsuki one, it god some decent colors. Well, the banner in the Kaka one is kinda wierd, and the NewPosts / NoNewPosts book icons are not going with theme... Maybe make the MakeOut Paradise instead of those crappy random opened books.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it, goes with my Sharingan Firefox theme


----------



## kire (Jul 27, 2009)

HOly crap!  Finally a dark skin!  Its awesome!  The banner looks decent to me, and the colors are great!  With the exception of that little red box next to the quotes..it should be blueish or something.  But fine work indeed.  I will be alternating this skin and the Sasuke skin.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 27, 2009)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 27, 2009)

WraithX959 said:


> I love it, goes with my Sharingan Firefox theme



dear    god


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2009)

oh bya


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't worry Bya. 

There will be more.

and blood if they're not good Mugen .


----------



## Iruka (Jul 28, 2009)

=______= argh... too bright for my eyes. I know it's dark, but white and bright blue on black (dark gray precisely) hurts my eyes a little too much. 

I do appreciate we're getting new skin tho. Thanks Mugen.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jul 28, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> but can someone fix the akatsuki one?


Yeah..when the hell is the Akatsuki skin going to get an upgrade? never used it since its been messed. and it's my favourite one


----------



## FiredPhoenix08 (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe this is a stupid question but... how do you use the skin? *is retarded *


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't like it.
Banner looks cheap and so does the color scheme.

Fix the damn Akatsuki skin, please.


----------



## Roxenna89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ooh, that's cool. I miss the Aka's skin but I love this new one.


----------



## Elle (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice improvements so far XD.  I love the navy gradient as well as the rest of the 'blues' and the black/grey combo looks slick.  

The buttons and button text are not very cool though and don't go well with the overall look of the theme.  The banner could have more sophisticated effects but I like the stock, colors etc. and think it looks fine.

I'm looking at this skin on an HP 22" Touchsmart glossy screen and it overall looks slick and classy [with the exception of buttons ].

Nice job so far XD.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2009)

Suggestion​
The text on editing posts are white with a gray background.  Nearly impossible to read without highlighting.  It needs work.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2009)

Also, dunno if its the skin or my comp but the names of people who post disappear. I can see everything else but the names.

EDIT; Wait they came back but now its like I'm looking at then through a mirror.They're all backwards.


----------



## Elle (Jul 29, 2009)

One of the admins is having some fun XD.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 30, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Also, dunno if its the skin or my comp but the names of people who post disappear. I can see everything else but the names.
> 
> EDIT; Wait they came back but now its like I'm looking at then through a mirror.They're all backwards.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the banner needs work. Other than that I like it.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2009)

The colors make my eyes bleed but I like the idea of a kakashi skin. Get working on the Gai/Lee skin.


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 31, 2009)

it looks good to me ill be using it for now on


----------



## Migooki (Jul 31, 2009)

I just kinda accidentally made a new thread regarding the banner. 

._.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2009)

How do you accidently make a thread?


----------



## chauronity (Jul 31, 2009)

Kakashi's theme looks pretty ok, BUT

1. The light/cyan parts are too light, the contrast is too big. Make the shade DARKER, please.
2. Banner should be darker too, the centre of it especially. It'd look way better that way and adding the typo would also be easier. 

Thanks anyways =)


----------



## chauronity (Jul 31, 2009)

OH BY THE WAY, 

Some images of the Akatsuki theme aren't working, tinypic logo is shown instead.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 31, 2009)

chauronity said:


> OH BY THE WAY,
> 
> Some images of the Akatsuki theme aren't working, tinypic logo is shown instead.



For your information, this has been discussed *several* times. Download adblocker, or request a membership in the Usergroup No Skin if you still want to use this skin without the deleted images.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 1, 2009)

i like the kakashi skin... looks HAWT!


----------



## Nirvash (Aug 1, 2009)

*Suggestion*:

Instead of having light black in the middle, use white/silver or use the 'Orange' middle or something like that


The outer black looks good, but the middle black doesn't go with it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

It kind of hurts my eyes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh wow, Kakashi skin is awesome. 

It's huge.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 2, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It kind of hurts my eyes.



It hurts my brain.


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 2, 2009)

This skin is perfect. 

It was about time a dark skin was made for this forum.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice, I can finally enjoy the darkness of my room, and with it, a matching forum


----------



## LordUchiha (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally a Kakashi skin. Excellent cant wait for the rest. Reps.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it's been mentioned, by this skin makes editing posts hard with the text color and such


----------



## Monark (Aug 2, 2009)

a Yondaime skin would be nice. And an Orochimaru. 

get some green and purple going.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2009)

and yet akatsuki skin is still not updated(some pictures' links and broken or expired), love the new skin but please redo the akatsuki skin, i liked it the most

i get these, when i change to akatsuki skin, please fix it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2009)

Sophie said:


> For your information, this has been discussed *several* times. Download adblocker, or request a membership in the Usergroup No Skin if you still want to use this skin without the deleted images.



i installed the adblock firefox add-on, but still the same results.. and the no skin thing is kinda ugly


nvm: got it


EDIT: now that mah akatsuki skin is back , i can suggest a bleach or one piece skin... or its naruto only; why not gaara... he's pretty famous


----------



## alwayswithyou (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent skin Mugen! Thanks alot mate


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

I would love to see a SS of the old one, cuz I recently joined so I wouldn't know ^^ but this one is nice atleast


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Aug 3, 2009)

*Am I the only one having problems with the Kakashi skin?

It overrides any other skin I try to put up, and it's not allowing me to edit my set or any of my details. As soon as I hit save, it pops back up with the old stuff. 

EDIT: My set changed when I post, but going to my CP switches me from Akatsuki to Kakashi and everything goes back to the old stuff.*


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the idea, but the colors are tooo contrasting. I'd recommend darkening the aqua color a bit.


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 15, 2009)

Using it right now, awesome skin.


----------



## Rogue Assassin (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the kakashi theme


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 15, 2009)

What happened to the " new skins in the next couple of weeks" thing?


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 15, 2009)

Kakashi theme Kicks ass! :ho


----------



## Butcher (Aug 15, 2009)

The new Kakashi theme kind of hurt My eyes,so I'll stay with the Sauske one,but the Kakashi one is very cool though.We need a Shikamaru skin next .


----------



## taboo (Aug 15, 2009)

can someone fix the akatsuki theme?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 15, 2009)

It's cool.Best one yet.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 16, 2009)

It's a nice skin, but kinda wide.
Still awesome though.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 16, 2009)

taboo said:


> can someone fix the akatsuki theme?



Agree. There's a problem with the tinypic ad


----------



## James Bond (Aug 16, 2009)

Whens the Akatsuki theme going to be fixed? Theres an image missing and is replaced with a tinypic.com logo


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm just wondering, how do I change skins? I've looked around for it in the options for a while, but have never found it


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 16, 2009)

^ At the bottom left corner you should see what skin you have and you can change it there.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks so much MrHo, does anyone else think that that's the worst possible placement for the Skins option? I mean, who the heck ever looks at the very bottom left corner


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 16, 2009)

Best One so far


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 17, 2009)

I love the new skin, and it will be the one I will use. I always expected a green skin from Kakashi. But black and blue is awesome too


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 17, 2009)

What's good with the Akatsuki skin getting fixed?


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

So what are the chances of an updated Naruto skin? Sasuke and Sakura have a part 2 skin, wtbz one for Naruto plox. 

Darker orange maybe?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 28, 2009)

Akatsuki skin needs to be fixed


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah it really does

and i would like to see a jinchuriki skin or a sannin skin


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> yeah it really does
> 
> and i would like to see a jinchuriki skin or a sannin skin



Oh man, Jinchuriki all the way!


----------



## PiratePixie (Aug 28, 2009)

ooo, nice!


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

im loving the kakashi theme


----------



## Semplice (Aug 28, 2009)

Me likes...But I'm not using it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 29, 2009)

I would like to have a suigetsu or kirigakure theme skin 
it would be really neat!

I would do it if I knew how to use photoshop.


----------



## Undead (Aug 29, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I would like to have a suigetsu or kirigakure theme skin
> it would be really neat!


Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## akirasushi (Aug 29, 2009)

Where to get themes?


----------



## Urban Assassin (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice skin m8


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 2, 2009)

Kakashi skin is atrocious... Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Ravencroft (Sep 2, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Kakashi skin is atrocious... Seriously, wtf?



Are you serious? The banner could be better but other than that it's a pretty good scheme. It's no Akatsuki though...


----------



## Taisaku (Sep 2, 2009)

awesome skin


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 2, 2009)

Pretty cool skin  Though I like the Akatsuki one more xD


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 7, 2009)

samurai champloo! XD lol i seen that on adult swim or sumthin i like Fuu! XD jin nd mugen are cool tho but Jin is better! *i wanna buy a woman* Lmao


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2009)

Ravencroft said:


> Are you serious? The banner could be better but other than that it's a pretty good scheme. It's no Akatsuki though...



It's causing a lot of people to cringe because the black color scheme brings out the little white spaces in transparencies, rep, emoticons, and every other uploaded image. It also doesn't work well with some colors. Not too shabby tho.


----------



## ninryu (Sep 7, 2009)

it's too dark. i think the naruto one is the best, just make it more orange and less gray.


----------



## Kabomacho (Sep 7, 2009)

I like it. Just, the blue is a little too neon, it'll take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

Why the fuck is the Kakashi skin set so wide? Fuck it makes NF look ugly, everything else is fine but for the width.


----------



## Soda (Sep 14, 2009)

It's bit too dark ;o It's nice, though.

I like Sasuke skin the best just 'cause It's calm and blue.


----------



## My Melody (Sep 16, 2009)

the skin look nice


----------



## My Melody (Sep 16, 2009)

i agree with Soda


----------



## Dman (Sep 16, 2009)

its easier on the eyes

but kakashi doesnt look....stylized enough


----------



## Katon-nin (Sep 16, 2009)

Too dark. And like someone said earlier, that blue is to "neon". Also, the headbanner could use some work (looks a bit amateuristic, not to disrispect whoever made it).


----------



## trang101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2009)

RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 2, 2009)

Mugen said:


> Well i've finnally crawled out of my little hole and decided its time to spice up these forums a bit. Over the next few weeks there will be a couple new skins added and the first one is right here:
> 
> Source
> 
> ...



I thought OP said there would be a couple of new skins over the next few weeks...it's been like 2 months and there is only 1 new skin 

lieing is bad 


seriously, what happened?


----------



## Gaters (Oct 3, 2009)

Post shit like this in academy registration not here god.


----------



## Gaters (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh LAWL WRONG PAGE SORRY. XD.


----------



## Enforce (Oct 8, 2009)

loooking nice


----------



## jkingler (Oct 8, 2009)

Kakashi skin is OK. A Lee/Gai skin would be better (Green Beast beasts) and a Golden Byakugam skin...well, it's the thought that counts, so thanks for the new skin. 

(Please fix the Akatsuki skin, though, since it's the best one to date, IMO.)


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 8, 2009)

I would like to see a Sannin or a Kage skin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2009)

seriously guys a itachi skin is needed.. there are a lot of itachi-tards wanking his thing in the library, just look at the telegrams header pic. he needs one and needs it fast


----------



## iPawd (Oct 12, 2009)

Pweety skin. Matches Kakashi. ^^


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 12, 2009)

Khris said:


> seriously guys a itachi skin is needed.. there are a lot of itachi-tards wanking his thing in the library, just look at the telegrams header pic. he needs one and needs it fast


----------



## Felix (Oct 17, 2009)

Mugen will never end up fixing and finishing the skin right? 
Too bad, only a few things needed some touch ups and the icons with better transparencies


----------



## Rampage (Oct 18, 2009)

we want itachi and jiraiya skin


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Itachi, Sannin, Kages and White Fang skin please.


----------



## Federer (Oct 18, 2009)

Something *NOT* Naruto related would be nice. Like the goddamn WHITEBEARD skin, with his enormous mustache covering up the entire NF.


----------



## Mokaisun (Oct 18, 2009)

I would think a Shikamaru skin would PWN!


----------



## Hentai (Oct 18, 2009)

As far as i know the next skin will be a TTGL one


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Whats TTGL?


----------



## UmWhatever (Oct 18, 2009)

Raiden said:


> It's causing a lot of people to cringe because the black color scheme brings out the little white spaces in transparencies, rep, emoticons, and every other uploaded image. It also doesn't work well with some colors. Not too shabby tho.



This. And it's a bit wide. But other than that I like it. 

Oh, and, shouldn't the akatsuki one be fixed? That tinypic thing keeps showing up...


----------



## chauronity (Oct 18, 2009)

Akatsuki theme aint working ... tinypic wtf?


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 18, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Whats TTGL?



Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann.

I've never read the manga, but I've seen a couple episodes of the Anime.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 25, 2009)

Using it right now, and you get used to the dark background (though it messes up some emoticons).

I wouldn't mind seeing the buttons upgraded a bit, when will the definitive version be out?

Also what about the other skins that were promised? Was the project dropped or are they still in the making?


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Oct 25, 2009)

Best theme on NF ever.

Then again, I love dark themes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 25, 2009)

I love dark themes to  Especially red themes. *hint hint*

I like the new theme too, but as Jesus said, it messes up some emots and some buttons.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont see a new one on my list, lies.


----------



## kanoha*yellow*flash (Nov 3, 2009)

dont mean to wine but could you reconsider. how about a skin thats not from the naruto series.

just saying, something in the lines of gode geas or DBZ anyting but naruto.

thanks for the work you put into it tho.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 3, 2009)

( Its a Naruto forum, its suppose to be "Naruto" centric. )

I'm having a problem with the Kakashi theme. I'm using Firefox and when you click a new thread it stalls and then glitches. After that though, it works fine. 

Just though I should let you know...:<


----------



## kanoha*yellow*flash (Nov 3, 2009)

LMAOF 

I have been trying to find my post on this thread so I could quote something on the same page, i changed my profile pic a couple hours a go before the new skin , its abit dark and now I cant find it at all if youve seen it can you tell me wich pages its on am too lazy to go over all the pages.


----------



## Black (Nov 4, 2009)

kanoha*yellow*flash said:


> LMAOF
> 
> I have been trying to find my post on this thread so I could quote something on the same page, i changed my profile pic a couple hours a go before the new skin , its abit dark and now I cant find it at all if youve seen it can you tell me wich pages its on am too lazy to go over all the pages.



How about you look at all of your posts.


----------



## Panos (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice skin.


----------



## Ash Night (Nov 5, 2009)

The Kakashi skin doesnt even look kakashi-like >P im sticking w/ sakura's one


----------



## Takagou (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm lovin the Kak skin.  

... that sounded better in my head.


----------



## chancep (Nov 6, 2009)

it's ok.

nf should let me design a sasuke or itachi skin. it would own.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

^You should ask them to. 

Kakashi skin's a bit too dark for me and I don't really like the banner. I'll stick with Orange for now.


----------



## chancep (Nov 6, 2009)

Darth said:


> ^You should ask them to.
> 
> Kakashi skin's a bit too dark for me and I don't really like the banner. I'll stick with Orange for now.



no clue who to speak to about it. new to the forum.
i'm sure a staff member will see my post! the offer is on
the table! 



let me stop swaying from the subject, though.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 6, 2009)

awesome new skin, good job!


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you! sweet kakashi


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 7, 2009)

In all honesty, the main reason I use the Kakashi skin is because it's wide. All others are way too small for my taste and the text feels kind of clustered.


----------



## I Monk I (Nov 7, 2009)

gonna love it =)


----------



## hatakashi (Nov 8, 2009)

omg this skin is amazing best one


----------



## kanoha*yellow*flash (Nov 9, 2009)

can someone send me the 411 on how to make a sig I just dont know.


----------



## Marisuki (Nov 9, 2009)

I really like it!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2009)

kanoha*yellow*flash said:


> can someone send me the 411 on how to make a sig I just dont know.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

We should be able to customize our skins.


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't you do that with firefox anyways?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 11, 2009)

Jesus christ Zaru, how did you manage to post here. The amount of faggotry and idiocy is raunch.


Dear admins,

Give us some non Naruto skins. How about some Gurren Lagann, Vocaloid, FMA, <insert popular decent series here>, etc etc

Yours sincerely,
-The intelligent userbase of forum


----------



## Brian (Nov 21, 2009)

I wish we had a Welcome to the NHK, Saint Seiya, FLCL, Cowboy Bebop skin


----------



## eliana (Dec 1, 2009)

oh wow! That is just niiiice, great job admin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2009)

Still waiting on the Vegeta skin


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 1, 2009)

When are we getting more skins?


----------



## Eboue (Dec 1, 2009)

its cool but its annoying me now how do i get rid of it  i want to goooo baaaaack. heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 2, 2009)

Personally I love and prefer the Naruto's one over all others :$

Eboue > I don't really know but earlier, I disconnected my account and 
then get back on it, and the skin got back on the first one hm ..


----------



## IchirakuRamenBar (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha.. thats so cool!


----------



## muchuchermie (Dec 11, 2009)

I cant stop switching from the akatsuki one and the naruto one.The designs are so awesome!


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 11, 2009)

We need a killerbee skin


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2009)

How about some erotic Mizukage skin?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

How about no?


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Dec 12, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> We need a killerbee skin



 Agreed. I would also like a Suigetsu one.


----------



## Klue (Dec 12, 2009)

OnlyLexy-Chan!! said:


> Agreed. I would also like a Suigetsu one.



Naw dawg - even as a silhouette, Rikudou is far more awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2009)

How about yes?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Zetsu skin is a must


----------



## Nimander (Jan 16, 2010)

The day we get a Zetsu skin before getting a TTGL one is the day my rage burns the internet to the ground.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 16, 2010)

Yamato Wood skin.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 16, 2010)

Kakashi, eh?

I was expecting the color scheme to be green though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 16, 2010)

i demandz a tsunade skin  

or like a hokage or sannin one


----------



## Pipe (Jan 16, 2010)

I like it finally a skin with the only worthwhile naruto character


----------



## Ceria (Jan 16, 2010)

Come on Shikmaru skin,


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 17, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Yamato Wood skin.



I 2nd this, a Yamato wood skin would be great.


----------



## Mako (Jan 17, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Come on Shikmaru skin,




Oooh, I'd be interested with this skin


----------



## Pad Frank (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool idea ^^


----------



## ss5 (Jan 17, 2010)

There should be a skin with the "sound ninja 5"!!


----------



## hidame (Jan 18, 2010)

We need a Gaara skin mann!!!!!


----------



## Mobius (Jan 18, 2010)

cool skin! I like it. Can't decide which one I want to you though.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2010)

Fudge that; Rikudou Skin, FTW!


----------



## zan (Jan 19, 2010)

one piece skin?!


----------



## Migooki (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sure if you guys provide us with some good skins of your desire, the chances of getting it uploaded increases from -50 to zero.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2010)

Klue said:


> Fudge that; Rikudou Skin, FTW!


i support this one .


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jan 22, 2010)

5 Kages or Team Kakashi Skin.


----------



## D1am0nds (Jan 22, 2010)

Diamonds Are FOREVER!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 22, 2010)

I say we should have a Team Taka skin. With it being Dark with red and stuff.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 23, 2010)

There should be a Sai skin.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 23, 2010)

That's pretty cool.

Also, I demand an Akatsuki Skin!  xD


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 23, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Also, I demand an Akatsuki Skin!  xD



isnt there already an akatsuki skin?


----------



## Migooki (Jan 23, 2010)

Valentine~ said:


> There should be a Sai skin.



There 'should be' a lot things on this forum, I'm afraid.


----------



## Sake (Jan 23, 2010)

Valentine~ said:


> There should be a Sai skin.



/yesplease


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah not too easy to have a lot of skins when I think only a couple of people have access to those abilities 



Vat Hayato said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Also, I demand an Akatsuki Skin!  xD





NU-KazeKage said:


> isnt there already an akatsuki skin?



Yeah there is an Akatsuki Skin, if you want to change it to that then at the very bottom on the left there should be a place to change the skin, also one in options.  Check it out, Akatsuki is my personal favorite


----------



## Brian (Jan 24, 2010)

Wasn't there a TTGL skin being made?


----------



## AvengerUchiha125 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mugen said:


> Well i've finnally crawled out of my little hole and decided its time to spice up these forums a bit. Over the next few weeks there will be a couple new skins added and the first one is right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET! Totally awesome dude!


----------



## OOXX (Jan 24, 2010)

i dont care what pictures are on them i just want new skin NOW heheheh =]


----------



## Sake (Jan 25, 2010)

^you've just joined, calm down

its not like you had time to get bored of the ones we have

@Brian: yeah, some time ago they said they were working on it, but don't expect it to be up any time soon unless some miracle happens


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 25, 2010)

Sannin skin


----------



## ss5 (Feb 28, 2010)

I may have said it before but we really should have a sound ninja 5 Skin!  We already have an "Akatsuki" skin so why not a "Sound ninja 5" skin!?

oh and Some sound ninja smileys would be nice too.


----------



## arc (Feb 28, 2010)

*Can we have a tailed beast scheme?*


----------



## businessappsguy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty awesome!!


----------



## ragnara (Mar 8, 2010)

Great work, finally a One Piece skin and a wide one at that.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 9, 2010)

these new skins are damn hot... like really hot... but for some reason i find myself changing back to the retro orange one...something about it just gets me


----------



## NarutoBOT (Mar 10, 2010)

Sasuke is the best, love the blues...


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow that's pretty awesome!


----------



## Death Note (Aug 6, 2010)

lol 4 month bump.


----------



## AskadX (Aug 7, 2010)

Tailed Beast or the Sannin xD


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Vader skin.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 19, 2010)

AskadX said:


> Tailed Beast or the Sannin xD



acutally id like a bleach skin. we have an OP and many Naruto so i think a bleach would be nice preferably with yoruichi


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope there will be any Gundam series skin here soon........


----------



## Cannah (Aug 20, 2010)

well.. interesting, but some graphic elements are now looking not very smart, i'd say. e.g. smiles.


----------



## CokeFloat (Aug 20, 2010)

I hop there'd be a kpop skin, like uhh. With all like, boy bands in the skin. [[:


----------



## Death Note (Aug 21, 2010)

We should have a skin suggestion thread where people can post what skins they want, wasting their time, and seeing the suggestions never happen.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 21, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> acutally id like a bleach skin. we have an OP and many Naruto so i think a bleach would be nice preferably with yoruichi



Indeed. Even of the same type of the OP one, which I find lovely (the use of manga pics as background for the banner).


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2010)

TellurianSky said:


> I hope there will be any Gundam series skin here soon........


Preferably having Gundams like Burning,Wing,00-Raiser,Unicorn etc on it.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 21, 2010)

Code Geass.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2010)

A Yu Yu Hakusho skin would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 23, 2010)

FullMetal Alchemist skin


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh please if there were any Anime besides Naruto, Bleach and One Piece that deserves a skin, it would be Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2010)

^We ALMOST got it...but Heero lost interest in producing skins for this site, probably because it's so damn difficult now.

I had  asked him to design a pretty good red and green skin, with flames at the bottom. Before I left for six months, he was simply fixing a little problem with the flames . Came back, and he told me he wasn't up to it anymore lol. 

Ralkage may be interested in making a new skin. *shrugs*


----------



## Death Note (Aug 24, 2010)

I could make a few skins, but Ral is better than me...I think


----------



## Ral (Aug 24, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Ralkage may be interested in making a new skin. *shrugs*



I'm always up for a challenge, but getting the Admins to upload the images and XML is going to be a hassle, like now. 

But I'll think about it since I work on Chikushobaka Forums as an Admin and I promised Harley to make CB the most popular forum on the internet so to speak. 



Death Note said:


> I could make a few skins, but Ral is better than me...I think



You only PRODUCE the eye hurting kinds.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2010)

Ral said:


> I'm always up for a challenge, but getting the Admins to upload the images and XML is going to be a hassle, like now.
> 
> But I'll think about it since I work on Chikushobaka Forums as an Admin and I promised Harley to make CB the most popular forum on the internet so to speak.



Did you make all the skins over at  Chikushobaka? The "lol NF" is genius. 

We need more dark skins, and I'm in the group who wouldn't mind Ral doing it.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd like some darker skins to. I have a high resolution screen so to much white hurts my eyes.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 24, 2010)

dark skins are always nice but if they have the contrasting color such as the Kakashi Skin has the electric blue...my eyes cant take it . 

the manga skin was nice cuz it had the grey with the blue and orange, surprisingly nice looking to


----------



## Death Note (Aug 24, 2010)

> You only PRODUCE the eye hurting kinds.



That's why they call me the PRODUCER. I can do dark skins too, just don't like them and I know you can do them better than me anyway .


----------



## Ral (Aug 24, 2010)

For those of you who want to see how the skin looks recreated visit this link:





Nightwish said:


> Did you make all the skins over at  Chikushobaka? The "lol NF" is genius.
> 
> We need more dark skins, and I'm in the group who wouldn't mind Ral doing it.



Curry made all the Dark ones as well and the banners for the light versions :3

Harlita made the LOL NF theme. 

I so happen to create skins that are "offline" until my boss Harley has a chance to see them and THEN we launch them. I really don't mind creating skins for NF but I doubt any of the Admins would allow it. 



Death Note said:


> That's why they call me the PRODUCER. I can do dark skins too, just don't like them and I know you can do them better than me anyway .



NE dark skins.


----------



## Cola 3raser (Aug 25, 2010)

better one piece skin. the upper part looks kinda dumb. and a naruto sage badass mode would be so cool. defenately a FMA skin too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2010)

Why is this skin not back


----------



## delaford321 (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the new skin... Dark and blue... very chic! LOL


----------



## Ral (Aug 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why is this skin not back



Admin not turning yet.

Admin being lazy.

I am disappoint.


----------



## shareitall (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome - can't wait for more!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can we get the shonen heroes skin back? kthx


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

why isn't it here


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 30, 2010)

I want pantless witches skin


----------



## namezox (Aug 30, 2010)

How to you convert it back to the original skins? Im not saying this new skin is bad or anything, I just like the old skin more >.>


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Aug 31, 2010)

^look at the bottom left of the page, there should be a drop-down arrow, click 'orange' at the top of that list to change back to the original naruto skin


----------



## Ral (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone message Mbxx and tell him I already sent him the XML and image files plox.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2010)

He doesn't answer pm's .

When I got the Akatsuki skin uploaded, I remember making an SCR thread with the links. Perhaps the mods can help with relaying the message to him?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2010)

Best chance of getting a hold of him is making a thread  and getting one of the staff members to somehow contact him.


----------



## Ral (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll give it one last try because I have better things to do then playing a game of cat and mouse with Mbxx on ice.

Can't say I didn't try my best, I'll just never do it again thats for damn sure lol

If it were me I would have BEEN uploaded the skin the same day I received the files, there is absolutely no excuse for this run around.

I feel like I'm waiting on Geek Squad to fix my warranty covered Xbox 360 for a 3rd time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2010)

Ral said:


> I'll give it one last try because I have better things to do then playing a game of cat and mouse with Mbxx on ice.
> 
> Can't say I didn't try my best, I'll just never do it again thats for damn sure lol
> 
> ...



I thought at first they said they needed something else from you when you sent whatever you sent? 

This is pretty shitty though, that's the skin everyone wants back and some of us are forced to use the shitty one piece one to keep the stretched feel.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Sep 1, 2010)

T'would be pleasing to make a Gaara or sand Sibs skin as well..when you get the time, though, dont want to be a burden.


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2011)

Do want.______


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Do want.______


----------



## Ral (Feb 27, 2011)

Sadly enough I wasn't able to accomplish my goals.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 27, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


>



Eternal, in your post when you put in the domain address you have "forums.narutofan.com" but since the domain changed you kinda need to edit the post to "narutoforums.com" so that it can work. 

You wouldn't imagine how long it took me to figure that out.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot.  I forgot about that.


----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there anywhere to get these skin colors for the Narutoforums style skin?


----------

